# Slide Out Floor Rotten 31Rqsle



## vermonter (Oct 19, 2015)

Slide out floor rotted out in corner? has anyone tackled replacing the floor in the slide out? 31rqsle 2008 The slide out measures 12'4" having trouble finding plywood. called Keystone and they said you have to replace the whole Slide Out. Couch leg went through corner. I think previous owner left it out in a seasonal setting. Found where water was getting in by trim molding. I found plywood that is 4 x 12 but not 12'4"

Any advise would be appreciated. Thanksin advance. Called one dealer and he suggested replacing with 4x8 and then screw another layer over that staggering the seam. He was unsure if it would work or not.

Take Care

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hard to say without pictures. Did you pull up all the carpet? How big is the soft spot?


----------



## vermonter (Oct 19, 2015)

about 6" x 8" right in the corner The aspenite floor is wrapped in black tarp like material have not dug into it to far yet. Wanted to see if I could source the plywood before I got to far into it. There appears to be no crossbraces to scab something onto.Just a piece of 3/4" thick plywood. Hard to take picture because the corner is barley pushed down with the plastic on it still

Thanks for the reply


----------

